# Nabba North Results



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

Please don't shout at me if any names are wrong :'(, they were copied from the judges list.

*Juniors Under 17*

1st Liam Davies

2nd Gary Elliott

3rd Daniel Lansor

*Juniors Under 21*

1st John Mark Wardle

2nd Paul Ryan Douglas

3rd Harry Ainslie

4th Adam Grufferty

*First Timers*

1st Paul Bell

2nd Ian Curley

3rd Allan Gorringe

4th Chris Penfold

*Novice*

1st Tony Elliett

2nd John Cribbin

3rd Michael Husband

*Masters Over 50*

1st John Lee

2nd Alan Turner

3rd Kev Welch

4th Eddy Ibbitson

*Masters Over 40*

1st Stephen Bingham

2nd David Ray

3rd Colin Taylor

*Miss Toned Figure*

1st Melanie Towers

2nd Teresa Hall

*Miss Trained Figure*

1st Angie Moore

2nd Andrea Nair

*Class 4*

1st Wayne Robinson

2nd Ioamis Kakavaris

3rd Steve Wright

4th Michael Nillits

*Class 3*

1st Antony Bailes

2nd Shaun Damby

3rd Leos Diammatiois

*Class 2*

1st Johnathon Nelson

2nd Michael Moony

3rd Lee Greaves

*Class 1*

1st Shaun Sproats

2nd Michael Stokell

3rd Martin Fiett

*Overall Antony Bailes*

*Pro-Am*

1st Gary Lister

2nd Tom Young

3rd Jason Corrick


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have just edited the list DNS so it reads better....

i am not suprised Wayne Robinson won class 4 he has always been a threat to the the british in this class i am hearing good things about him this year.....good luck in southport Wayne


----------



## thebull1436114614 (Mar 17, 2009)

how many pro ams has gary lister won now?


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

gary lister did look well like. The winner of the under 21's look very very well


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

i was told tom young got 2nd , well done wayne this could be your year bro stick in dig deep see you at southport


----------



## kath m (Sep 19, 2008)

.


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

I have adjusted the Pro-Am placings now, it's rather difficult doing 3 things at once (or so someone keeps telling me)


----------



## johnnyz2k2 (Mar 12, 2008)

I was the winner of the Under 21`s lol im sure my name isnt blank tho lol its John Mark Wardle lol


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Good going Tom. Second in the Pro Am.


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

well done to that u21 winner. you was exellent mate..

3 bodies stood out for me on the day

1. the u17 winner... bloody incredible for a lad this age.. 

2. wayne robinson class 4. waynes always been very good but this showing was out of this world. i was blown away when he walked onstage.

3. the class 3 and overall winner. !!! has got EVERYTHING.. symetry and condition to die for with ZERO waist.. an incredible, almost cartoon version of a muscleman..

steve


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

Steve Bingham who won masters over 40's trains at the same gym as me and is well impressive. Gunna post some photos on here of him soon


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

See I knew someone would know.

Have now added your name, John Mark Wardle as the winner, Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you for the edit Paul , that'll teach me not to check everything.


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

will there be any pictures posted if not how can i see some?


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

johnnyz2k2 said:


> I was the winner of the Under 21`s lol im sure my name isnt blank tho lol its John Mark Wardle lol


dude you looked bang on. :thumb:


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

There are a selection on www.michaelfawcettphotography.webs.com


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

DnSVideo said:


> There are a selection on www.michaelfawcettphotography.webs.com


some top pics there mate


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## johnnyz2k2 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks man just had my 3 cheat days back on my diet now i have put on 25 pounds on in 2 and half days lol got alot of work ahead of me now for the finals going to have to lose a pound a day but im up for that challenge , if i can come in how i looked at the North Britain i think i can win the Under 21`s for britain so il be training my hardest to come in at my best for May 30th


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

johnnyz2k2 said:


> Thanks man just had my 3 cheat days back on my diet now i have put on 25 pounds on in 2 and half days lol got alot of work ahead of me now for the finals going to have to lose a pound a day but im up for that challenge , if i can come in how i looked at the North Britain i think i can win the Under 21`s for britain so il be training my hardest to come in at my best for May 30th


well i defo think you could do it mate. Good luck and i'll be looking forwards to seeing the pics


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

mate i had exactly the same problem rebounded with some serious weight but managed 8lb off already, hard times eh!!


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> i have just edited the list DNS so it reads better....
> 
> i am not suprised Wayne Robinson won class 4 he has always been a threat to the the british in this class i am hearing good things about him this year.....good luck in southport Wayne


Seen him in the gym prior to the show and he was ripped to the bone in my view....Legs looked immense and a tiny tiny waist. He was also in the gym the morning after the show hitting legs...dedicated.

Certainly appears to of nailed it this year..

Good look Wayne


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wayne is an awesome class 4 competitor unfortunatly when the lineup is full of big guys like last year he does get swamped a bit, i would take a year out and put some size on if i was wayne he definatly could add 10lbs and still keep his trademark condition and waist line


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

johnnyz2k2 I have heard a bit about you from my mate who competed at the North and said you are one to watch I will be looking out for you at the Britain..

my mate competed in the Pro Am and came second to gary Lister he is a member on here Tom Young he won Novice Mr Britain last year... he is looking real good and has packed some decent size on since last year...


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> wayne is an awesome class 4 competitor unfortunatly when the lineup is full of big guys like last year he does get swamped a bit, i would take a year out and put some size on if i was wayne he definatly could add 10lbs and still keep his trademark condition and waist line


He has mentioned this himself as it happens, but i believe he's doing a few this year first. Mind you Steve Wright walked onstage first in the line up looking big and in good nick, however when Wayne walked on a few places after he still stood out with his conditioning. But like you say he would be even better with a good quality 10lbs. If it was that easy eh...

Also got to add his routine was very good too....the little/big poser!!! :tongue:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

wayne did mentiuon this to me last year...Steve is a big lump but he is never on the money if he was ripped and sacrificed a few pounds he would be top 3


----------



## johnnyz2k2 (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah the weight is slowly coming off , Ive heard people saying there was someone there watching me lyk a sponsor or something lyk that i saw flex lewis`s trainer there so hopefully i can win the finals and pick up a sponsor , i dont think theres many people training harder then me right now lol i want to say im the best under 21 in britain so im training the hardest ive ever trained right now


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

if stevie wright nailed his condition i couldnt see him gettin beat to be honest..

paul, wayne robinson was awesome last weekend mate... if he looks like that at the brit then i dont care who u stand next to him....he will take some beating.. im sure sully has told u bro ;-)

steve


----------



## mm2009 (May 10, 2009)

A friend of mine who did the 1st Timers told me about this thread....

Thanks for the kind words Steve....I want those glasses you are wearing 

I was pretty much happy with how i looked on the day....just a tad flat....

Gonna try and come into the finals a touch fuller.I dont know which look i suit best tbh....

The below pics are from 5 days after the Contest....Few days after some food  Bit fuller...but not as sharp.

Some very high standard this year...especially in 1st Timers and Juniors ! Some great Physiques !

BTW...You look Peeled in your Avatar !



stevie flynn said:


> well done to that u21 winner. you was exellent mate..
> 
> 3 bodies stood out for me on the day
> 
> ...


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

fair play tht guy in those pics looks very impressive no ****


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

mm2009 said:


> A friend of mine who did the 1st Timers told me about this thread....
> 
> Thanks for the kind words Steve....I want those glasses you are wearing
> 
> ...


your going to do very well in the finals bro, looking awsome


----------



## mm2009 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks...Appreciate it.Goal is Top 6...


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

mm2009...

mate, like i said you looked so impressive... you caught the eye as soon as you walked out!! brit finals class 3 is gona be EXTREMELY interesting with you involved mate...

thankyou for your kind words regarding my avatar bro..

steve


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

johnnyz2k2 said:


> i want to say im the best under 21 in britain so im training the hardest ive ever trained right now


thats a big statement to make confidence is good just don't let it turn into arrogance.....many have fallen making this mistake



stevie flynn said:


> paul, wayne robinson was awesome last weekend mate... if he looks like that at the brit then i dont care who u stand next to him....he will take some beating.. im sure sully has told u bro ;-)
> 
> steve


Wayne is not doing the Britain now he has been offered a trip to the Arnold classic after his overall win at the expo he would be mad to turn this down.

MM2009 - those pics are excellent mate if you turn up at the Britain like that it is yours....look forward to seeing you on stage


----------



## johnnyz2k2 (Mar 12, 2008)

This is me 20 days out from Nabba Britain , Im doing the under 21`s im 19 i will be 20 the day after the finals so if i win i can say i was the best under 21 in britain at 19 , sounds good to me lol


----------



## mm2009 (May 10, 2009)

Very impressive for any age...never mind 19 ! Good luck at the Finals !

Thanks for the input guys....Gets me even more motivated !

Head down and concentrate on improving for the finals.Like i said,plan is to come in a touch fuller....

You never know what is going to happen on the day.....I just concentrate on myself....Thats all you can do really !

Head down...3 more weeks of Chicken,Oats and Broccolli lol


----------



## bodybuilder (Jul 10, 2005)

mm2009 - I seen you down the north and thought u were top draw mate! Good luck for the britain

Could you give us an idea what your pre-contest diet was like for the north?


----------



## johnnyz2k2 (Mar 12, 2008)

Haha yeah mate lol where all in the same boat with the dieting lol , my diet just consists of turkey , steak , chicken , oats and sweet potatoe and alot of onions lol with white wine vinegar , hope fully someone will notice me and i can pick up a sponsor good luck for the day and il see you at the finals mate , Not long now and we will all be lining up at burger king haha


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

johnnyz2k2 said:


> This is me 20 days out from Nabba Britain , Im doing the under 21`s im 19 i will be 20 the day after the finals so if i win i can say i was the best under 21 in britain at 19 , sounds good to me lol


i never said you did not look good but there is a major difference between confidence and being arragant would be a shame if you was the latter of the two...


----------



## johnnyz2k2 (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah i know what ya mean mate im not arrogant i hate bodybuilders who are lyk that all stuck up there own **** and think there the best and dont listen to anyone , just wanna do the best i can , il be coming in at my best come may 30th just gotta stick to the diet lots of cardio and alot of hard training lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thats all we can do mate is to come in at 110% the rest is in the hands of the judges.....i have every confidence that you will do well i am prepping one of the judges from your show and he did mention you.....make sure you do not tear into that muscle though in the coming weeks......


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

ill be there too johnny will be a good day!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

You look amazing dude, congrats on the win and the overall!


----------



## johnnyz2k2 (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah thats really all we can do bring the best package we can and then it is up to the judges lyk you say im still pushing my body as hard as i can but training smart and not lifting stupid amount of weight im still training just as heavy as i do when im not dieting just listening to my body and not over doing it , Does anyone know if there are sponsors at the show who approach you on the day or anything lyk that , or has anyone one who has competed on here been approached by a sponsor at the finals?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as far as sponsors go all you can do is the best you can and you will get noticed i am sure you will......


----------



## johnnyz2k2 (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah i guess as long as i come in at my best then thats all i can do , do you know when the North Britain dvd is available to buy and is there any websites with pics from the show?


----------



## mm2009 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up Pscarb....Means a lot coming from a seasoned competitor as yourself.....


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

The DVD is available from us, it is ready now, it's a 4 disc set. www.dnsvideo.org.uk 01924368403

A SELECTION OF PHOTO'S ARE ON WWW.MICHAELFAWCETTPHOTOGRAPHY.WEBS.COM


----------



## gaz-09 (Jun 6, 2009)

I agree The under 17s winner was very good for his age but i got 2nd place to him and i think that i should of done better considering i was 2 years younger than him


----------

